# Traditional Irish Dexter Cow and Heifer for sale in Virginia



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I have two of my Dexters ready for sale. Here's what I have:



Rose of Paradise



Rose of Paradise L01205TH-11HH, ADCA 031171, Traditional pure black ED/ED B/B horned cow born May 3rd, 2011. Genotyped, parentage verified, A2/A2, non-chondro, PHA Free. Rose is very solidly built and beefy, taller than average. She would be especially suited for a farm that put a premium on beef. Friendly, gentle cow, easily handled. 



Kayla of Paradise L15745TH-13HH, ADCA 032433, Traditional pure black ED/ED B/B horned heifer born August 10th, 2013. Genotyped, parentage verified, A2/A2, non-chondro, PHA Free. Kayla has grown quickly. She showed friendliness early on and is a good companion. She likes to be fed by hand and is calm and gentle.

None of my Dexters have had any antibiotics, hormones or vaccination. They've never been fed medicated feed. Wormers were used occasionally and my Dexters are sometimes sprayed for flies. Otherwise, they are as nature intended them to be. Their herd life is tranquil and their individual and herd behavior is gentle. I freely walk among them at all times, petting them.

If necessary to meet import requirements of your state or if you choose to have it done, I will have vaccinations given by my vet.

With the purchase of any of my Dexters comes a paid transfer of the registration into your name and a copy of full test results.

My full contact information is on the second page of my website:

http://paradisedexters.com


----------

